# Candy Crush



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Anyone else play this? I found it quite addictive at first but the n got a bit sick of it, I would've give up months ago but me and a lad at work have been having a bit of daft competition on it, I've just past him, on level 422 now. What level you guys on.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

29 and can't get past it and too tight to pay for extras on it


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

chrisc said:


> 29 and can't get past it and too tight to pay for extras on it


Would never pay for extras on any facebook game.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Gave up on it, I have to pay every like 5 levels because I don't have Facebook


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm at level 70 and it's  me off :lol:


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Natalie said:


> I'm at level 70 and it's  me off :lol:


Yeah it gets like that at times, 422 levels and the one that really sticks in my mind is 147, it's an absolute pig, something for you to look forward to


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

79. I was stuck on level 70 for four weeks. Not paid a penny though.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

level 87, and again not paid a penny, i play on my S4and havent linked my facebook acvcount


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

How have people who aren't linked to Facebook not spending money ? 

Every 5-10 levels it says pay £0.69 or link to Facebook and get 3 tickets or whatever


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

i dont know what level im on but every other level i want to bounce my phone off the walls


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Clancy said:


> How have people who aren't linked to Facebook not spending money ?
> 
> Every 5-10 levels it says pay £0.69 or link to Facebook and get 3 tickets or whatever


Sure that's not when your lives have run out, you can either wait for the lives to build up again 1 every 30 minutes or buy extra lives.
I just wait :lol:


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Natalie said:


> Sure that's not when your lives have run out, you can either wait for the lives to build up again 1 every 30 minutes or buy extra lives.
> I just wait :lol:


Nope, you get to a point where there's a break in the map, it says get 3 tickets from friends on Facebook or pay 69p to continue (then like a little plain or train goes over the gap) then like 5-10 levels later it does it again and so on

Think I got to like level 120 and gave up


----------



## KeithOPC (Dec 22, 2012)

On the dreaded 147 level over a week now but still have not paid for anything or asked for lives and will continue to do so. 

You can play 3 quest levels when you reach the break every 15 levels instead of paying to continue. You just have to wait 24hrs between each quest level.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Don't know of they've updated it then, this was ages ago I stopped playing it, like 6 months or so 

At the time my option was pay 69p or make a Facebook account lol


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

477...:doublesho my god, it'd take me years....:doublesho

level 57 for me, not paid and not on FB, just have to do the 3 quests to get past to the next levels...
annoyingly addictive...


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

gave up at level 170 something..just got very "samey" for me after a point.


----------



## leon20v (Jul 7, 2007)

think it says it all really


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

277 fecking thing, my mrs is stuck on 213


----------



## Andrew Goacher (Dec 27, 2012)

its ok to play on a rainy day! saying that, thats quiet a lot! :lol:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm currently on 348 gets pretty hard and frustrating at times.


----------



## Nil by mouth (Apr 15, 2012)

147 nngghhhhhrrrgghhhrrrppphh
three weeeeeeks !!!!!!!!
must not swear :thumb:


----------



## Nil by mouth (Apr 15, 2012)

Now you mention it ........ one quick go before bed ...


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Nil by mouth said:


> 147 nngghhhhhrrrgghhhrrrppphh
> three weeeeeeks !!!!!!!!
> must not swear :thumb:


im stuck here too.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

347 now fecking thing


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> 347 now fecking thing


Its a absolute pig! on 349 now and that's taking its time too.


----------



## Nil by mouth (Apr 15, 2012)

Oh joy 147 STILL


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

170 I think, I go through fits and spurts of plying it though.


----------



## -:[KM]:- (Aug 24, 2013)

mattsbmw said:


> im stuck here too.





Nil by mouth said:


> Oh joy 147 STILL


Stupid bloody level.... 4 s*dding weeks now!
Back to Angry Birds... Damn stupid Piggies level.

Can't wait for the sun to come out so I can do something useful..


----------



## Nil by mouth (Apr 15, 2012)

Ta - dah !!!!!!
level 147 is no more , I hope I never kop for this level as a quest , 'cos I'll never pay to progress on a daft game 

It used to be fun ........


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

468 but only going back to it when I can be bothered, in competition with a lass from work and she's a couple of levels ahead of me so might have to give it some stick.


----------



## smiler1207 (Oct 9, 2013)

Just done lv 320 this morning!


----------

